# Electronics/navigation for bikepacking?



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm curious to know what kind of cycling computers, GPS units, and/or smartphones people are using and prefer? This would be used for longer gravel rides near home as well as something that could be used on a longer, dedicated bikepacking excursion.

I know there are very nice cycling GPS solutions out there but my budget is near to $0 so I'm trying to see what I have will suit my needs and if so, what is best? I'm intrigued by the idea of repurposing the Galaxy S4 mentioned below. I just recently learned about the offerings from Wahoo and their wireless integration to a smartphone. Here is what I have and some initial pros/cons that I thought of:

*Magellan Explorist 710 GPS*
Pros -

I already have it
Weatherproof
Long battery life (16 hrs. on 2 AAs)
Handlebar mount available
Cons -

Not cycling specific
Big and heavy
No ability to interface with anything; strictly navigation
Not capable of making an emergency call

*Deactivated Galaxy S4 smartphone (Verizon)*
Pros -

I already have it
Slim and light
GPS works without data service with the appropriate app
Can stay on the bike
Capable of making a 911 call if cell service is available; no other calls possible
Little concern over it getting lost, stolen, or damaged
Should be compatible with add-on options from Wahoo for heart rate, cadence, etc.
Handlebar mount available
Cons -

Not weather proof
Battery life and recharging could be a nuisance
Not useful when data service is available; only capable of a 911 call
May be worth more by selling on Ebay than reusing as a cycling computer (may be worth $70-80 on ebay)

*My existing, active Galaxy S3 smartphone (Sprint)*
Pros -

I already have it and carry it everyday
Slim and light
GPS works without data service with the appropriate app
Capable of making a call to anyone and looking up information if cell/data service is available
Might be compatible with add-on options from Wahoo for heart rate, cadence, etc.
Handlebar mount available
Cons -

Not weather proof
Battery life and recharging could be a nuisance
Cannot stay on the bike
Getting lost, stolen, or damaged would be a problem

So I'm just trying to think out loud with the hope to get some guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I use an iPhone 5 with a Lifeproof case and a Lifeproof handlebar mount. One longer trips I bring a small, lightweight Nexcon battery bank that will give me another 3-4 full phone charges. I also usually run my phone in airplane mode on longer rides, since it will still update my position and track mileage in apps like Topo, Map My Ride, etc. 

Every time I think I should buy a new GPS unit for bike trips (I have an old eTrex that lives in a drawer), I keep coming back to the fact that it's not really going to offer me much that my phone can't already do (along with good 'ol paper maps), and I'd rather carry one device than two, since I will always be carrying a phone with me anyway. In addition, most GPS units I would consider for bikepacking don't have a bigger screen than my iPhone.

But I think it really just depends on what/how much information you are looking for. Personally, I'd rather look around me than be staring at a screen during the ride.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was a big fan of google tracks to keep track of where I went, but google stopped supporting it. I still use it though, but it doesn't sync across phones. for actual routes, and a true GPS function, I'm following to see what other people use. I have my old phones, just not seeing a lot of good aps that I like that don't drain the battery like crazy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If you actually want to follow routes, a dedicated bike GPS will handle this the best of all the options.

One major drawback of using a phone on the bars that hasn't been mentioned - it's BIG.

Most of a phone's limitations for riding can be addressed through purchased accessories. A more robust case for drop protection and moisture/dust protection. Auxiliary power. Etc. A standalone GPS in a bikepacking scenario is still going to need recharging, though. Probably a bit less frequently than the phone unless you purchase a mongo expanded capacity battery for your phone.

Where the standalone GPS excels most these days tends to be in areas you have to rely on a particular app's features. It's likely that if your use scenario is very limited, that a single app's features will probably line up with what you want to do. However, if your riding is very broad, you will most likely find every app out there to be limiting for your uses in some way or another. So you're likely to wind up using several different apps depending on what you're doing. Dedicated bike GPS receivers are built for biking. Consider all your uses prior to purchase, and you're likely to be able to find one that will do just about everything you want. And since you have your phone on you as it is, it can live in a more protected place and only be pulled out when you need to use one of the functions it has that your dedicated receiver doesn't.

So what is it that you ACTUALLY want the GPS to do? Do you want road navigation capability? You're floating the idea of extra sensors. But what will you ACTUALLY want to track? Do you want the most accurate distance possible? Do you really intend to measure your HR and monitor your fitness? Do you actually intend to use a cadence sensor? I find them useful from a training perspective, especially on a stationary trainer for winter work, and on long, constant, sustained efforts like I do on my road bike. Even though I ride a Vaya and not a faster road bike, cadence is good to know for efficiency purposes, especially since I tend to zone out a little more.

For bikepacking and other long rides (and especially long pavement stuff), I like Garmin's course functionality when used with a site like RideWithGPS to build a course and manually set prompts. With it, I can make my non-mapping course-compatible Garmin Forerunner give me navigation prompts for turns. It's not so helpful if I have to make an unplanned detour (that's where a mapping model would be more useful), but it's a huge help. This is a feature I've not explored until recently, to be honest. But I'm finding it very helpful. I'm cross-referencing with the Strava heatmap, and I use the OSM Cycle Map layer on RWGPS, so I can include trails on my routes.

When it comes to including a paper map, which I've always used a lot of for mtb purposes, I find that neither a phone nor a handlebar-mounted dedicated GPS really provide enough screen real estate to do much. But what those devices do just fine is to give me a quicker reference for pinpointing my location on the paper map when I need a little help. Oftentimes, a simple breadcrumb path with no reference information at all is enough to help me more quickly locate myself on a paper map in the middle of the woods.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a Garmin etrex for route or track navigation

It uses AA batteries which are easy in a number of ways. I primarily use enloop type rechargeables so can do multiple times the battery life easily but I can also always buy AAs if needed/appropriate. 

I load it with the openmap maps

The device is robust and waterproof so coped with all sorts of conditions for life in the bars

I carry my iPhone primarily turned off. I can use it if needed for emergency calls. I use it when in the city for navigation mounted using the quadlock case/system so when bikepacking I leave the mount on the bars. For road navigation (to and from the trail heads) google maps is outstanding with the bike routing

As a backup get out of jail gps I carry an old forerunner loaded with my planned route and waypoints. It's cheap, tiny and robust using replaceable AAA's with a long battery life. It's no where near as useable as my etrex but will allow me to continue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Harold said:


> When it comes to including a paper map, which I've always used a lot of for mtb purposes, I find that neither a phone nor a handlebar-mounted dedicated GPS really provide enough screen real estate to do much. But what those devices do just fine is to give me a quicker reference for pinpointing my location on the paper map when I need a little help. Oftentimes, a simple breadcrumb path with no reference information at all is enough to help me more quickly locate myself on a paper map in the middle of the woods.


Precisely. Limited screen space is one reason I continue to stop short of plunking down several hundred dollars for a new GPS.

I'm no dinosaur, but there is still a strong argument to be made for analog as things become more remote.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I use either a Garmin Edge 810 or a Garmin Oregon 600. If I am on my touring bike, my Surly Long Haul Trucker which has a dynamo I tend to charge my USB battery whilst riding and then use that to charge the Garmin Edge 810 overnight.

On rides where I am using my Salsa Mukluk and hence no dynamo I am more inclined to use the Garmin Oregon 600 as it uses AA batteries. This really depends on how long I am will be between AC power. On some rides that can two weeks.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I use a Garmin eTrex 20 on all my bikepacking trips and my day to day MTB rides. Cheap, cheerful with long battery life and all the functionality I have need of.

It's at least 3yrs old....maybe 5 even and has been abused a bunch without letting me down.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I bring along both. If you want to reliably follow a track in all sorts of weather on a course you don't know then a dedicated GPS is the way to go.
The smart phone 📱 can be used for a camera, phone strava Web browser and GPS backup. 
It won't be long before the Smartphone's are good enough to replace dedicated units. But navigation redundancy is a wise plan.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I use my iPhone 6 and the Gaia GPS app which lets you download maps to the phone before heading out. Apple has now made it so that you can operate in airplane mode and still get GPS reception. That along with the preloaded maps makes the battery go much much further. I also carry a portable battery charger for longer trips. Most of my trips are short - overnighter to 3 days, so this all works great for me. The battery bank can recharge the iPhone 5 times or so on a single charge.

Downside is that the phone screen is not so great in the sun. I have adjusted my expectations accordingly. 

Advantages are many. First, I already owned the phone. For preloading maps, Gaia has a feature that will automatically download the necessary maps/aerials for a given route which is nice. You can also print maps if you purchase (the free version has a lot of features and is useful even if you don't buy). The app plays well with other programs and you can export files in a number of formats. These are all features I find very useful.

And I always bring a printed map and compass just in case.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned the Delorme inReach Explorer. It's a fine GPS. But what really sets it apart is the ability to send and receive text messages and SOS messages just about anywhere on the planet using the Iridium satellite network. 

Having this thing along dramatically reduces the likelihood that I'll die alone in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got an InReach I keep in my pack for every dirt ride & tour. I leave it shut off so there is full power in an emergency and use a Garmin GPS on my bars for navigation.


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

can Delorme inReach Explorer be used instead of SPOT for bikepack racing/Trackleaders?


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

I used the eTrex 30 on the Divide and Oregon Outback. With lithiums, I got 3-4 solid days of it being on all day long. Batteries are light, easy to find. Rain, cold weather, heat, bomb proof! I think if you look at most of the top endurance racer guys that use GPS devices they rolling with an eTrex. Highly recommend.

Oh, and a Cateye wireless for mileage backup.


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

ccm said:


> can Delorme inReach Explorer be used instead of SPOT for bikepack racing/Trackleaders?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think not.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

ccm said:


> can Delorme inReach Explorer be used instead of SPOT for bikepack racing/Trackleaders?


Iirc, Someone asked that on bikepacking.net, and Scott, who owns/runs track leaders confirmed that they support in reach

Edit: link http://www.bikepacking.net/forum/question-and-answer/spot-vs-inreach/

Typed on my phone. Pardon the autocorrect.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

On most routes where I ride my bikepacking bike, I carry the following:
Garmin eTrex 30x. Great for navigation and storing the route for use on my website.
A Garmin Edge 500. Monitor speed, heartrate, cadence, etc... Small and easy to read.
My Delorme inReach SE. Lets my wife know where I'm at as I am usually alone.
A Google Nexus 7 running the Avenza PDF maps. It imports USFS PDFs and shows me my location on them.

I spend a lot of time mapping out old fire roads and trails and even though they all add a bit to the weight, they all help to document things when I get home.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Bump. A few apps I've used for route planning/navigation in the past few years:

*Map My Ride:* This has been handy for some basic distance measurements for routes I've planned. It does not always work well with measuring distances once you get beyond mapped dirt roads, however. I've only created an account for the free version, and it's been useful at times, but I'm not sold on it enough to spring for a paid acct.

*Topo* - a free app that allows you to download USGS maps. Works pretty well, and works in 'airplane' mode on an iPhone. Does not provide any detailed data beyond maps/location however.

*Runtastic (Mtn Bike Pro version)* - Provides good detailed information of speed, distance, elevation, etc. I use it a lot for keeping track of details on my day rides, and have occasionally found it useful on multi-day trips as well. Works in airplane mode, with Google maps.

*Gaia GPS* - costs $20, but it's the most impressive app I've found so far, compatible across various mobile platforms and online (if you create an account) for laptop/desktop planning. I could go on and on about this app, but Belchenko did a great overview at his site last year. I'd recommend checking it out if you're interested in a fully-featured planning and navigation app: Gaia GPS: Not Your Average Smart Phone GPS App - Bikepacker

We are planning a remote trip in southeastern OR for late April, and I'm planning on bringing my iPhone (loaded with a .gpx file of the route in Gaia) and paper maps. No additional GPS unit. Cell service will be minimal to non-existent for 8 days. I have a small Goal Zero Nomad 7 solar panel for backup power. I'll post some follow-up after the trip with observations on how this approach worked....


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Garmin Edge Explore + big USB recharging battery

This lasts several days, recharge 'em both at a hostel or cheap hotel every once in a while


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Etrex 30. Rugged, easy to use. Takes AA batteries and I can get about 18 hours on a pair in daylight mode.

Not as fancy as other models...no touch screen...but once you get the hang of the buttons and joystick it's a snap.

I got a refurbished model for $140.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a few devices.
I use a Garmin Edge 500 cycle computer. It gives good distance, heart rate and records a good track.
I also have an eTrex 30x which I use to record waypoints and capture a secondary track.
The most important device though?
I have a Google Nexus 7 running an app called Gaia GPS. It has multiple base map layers available and will show your position on them. Of importance is USFS regular as well as historical maps. When I'm out on a mountain around here looking for old roads and trails, I use these maps. An absolute necessity for exploring unfamiliar mountain areas.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

I use a Garmin Etrex 20 for the battery life and simplicity. The fact that I can swap batteries gives a great peace of mind.

I also like having 2 devices with GPS capabilities in case one fails. So I use my phone as a backup device.

I've posted this link before, but here's more detail on using the Etrex series for bikepacking: How to Use Your Garmin eTrex GPS for Bikepacking - Bike Und Bier


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My backup to my phone GPS is usually a real map, printed on waterproof paper (actually, most of the time it's the other way around). I don't want to carry two electronic devices if I don't have to. In 'airplane mode' I can usually get 12-16 hours out of my phone on one charge, assuming I'm not actively using it the whole time, and that I quit out of other unnecessary apps.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

A few notes on the DeLorme InReach Explorer while I'm here.

I'm in the process of activating my Delorme inReach Explorer, *which is now owned by Garmin.*

I tried to activate my first inReach Explorer (purchased new in box at REI), but the Garmin Web site and tech support informed me that the unit was already registered to someone else. Just got a replacement yesterday and began the activation process today.

You cannot register or activate using Chrome or Firefox browsers; Windows or MAC only using Internet Explorer and something else. (Srsly, Garmin?).

The most basic monthly plan requires automatic monthly payment withdrawals on your credit card, and the user must suspend service for the months when it won't be in use. There is a $24 one-time activation fee.

Really hoping that this thing will work, but the activation process was a PITA, including finding the link on the Web site to get to the registration process. The second step after online registration is to take it outside and let it connect. So far, my unit isn't connecting because it doesn't think I've done the online registration, even though it shows as completed on screen.

Hope the process of pairing with my phone will be straightforward.

The purpose of the inReach is for when we're riding in relatively remote areas on vacation, and particularly when our ride is likely during the week. Trails that are used a fair bit on weekends can be deserted during the week. Also got it for future bikepacking trips. 
Should anything happen, we're covered. Have read good things about the functionality, especially sending emails to loved ones so they know all is well.

Also got a Garmin EDGE 520 for Christmas, which will do for general riding. Right now thinking about using the RideWithGPS or whatever that site is called to minimize dealings with Garmin.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

In Reach monthly subscription is too high for me. In Reach looks great but I can't afford it because of high fees. For the one year subscription, you can buy the most expensive GPS available. And GAIA app. And good powerbank.

I have Edge 1000 and powerbank. It guided me through several good trips and it was paid off (saved me time to reach desired spot and to avoid paying for any accommodation). That is what I wanted.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the InReach and have used it to text my wife while in areas with no service.

Much of the functionality works better when sync'd Bluetooth to a smart phone. Just remember to download the appropriate maps while you have service.

I also paid a one-time fee to DeLorme for search and rescue insurance. Can't recall how much but it was very cheap. Maybe $16?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use map my ride on my apple phone. Plus a paper map and a compass. The later never runs out of juice. The sun works as well.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

Use what you have at first (phone) and see how it goes. Don't let this stop you from getting outside.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

Smithhammer, How do you print your maps? I don't use printed maps because I have never found a solution that is legible.

I'd love to find out more if you want to open a thread for that.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

My two Garmin dedicated GPS units have been sitting in a drawer unused for a long time. I hate their tiny screens and clunky menus. Plus loading in maps and tracks is a pain. Both models can only load in 500 point tracks so I need to go into topofusion and simplify and split.

I have gone from Backcounry Navigator pro to Gaia for my smartphone gps app and it is great. Easy to use and very powerful and you can load it any number of free maps for offline use. No need to have a cell signal since the GPS will work in airplane mode. Cache batteries are light and cheap plus more and more people are going to dyno hubs.

My Sony Experia has held up to over a year of abuse and my wife's iPhone going on over 3 years so my concerns about smartphone durability have waned. In fact I had to go in and solder connections on one of my Garmins since it kept shutting itself off.

I store my smartphone in a feedbag although I have handlebar mounted it. I have gone away from handlebar mounts though since even my Garmins have popped off my handlebars, On the Tour Divide my Garmin came off and when I noticed it wasn't there I freaked out! Of course I had to climb back up a hill for several miles and luckily I found it!

I also gave up on the spot tracker too. Their business model just sucks with their auto renewal and I find it way too expensive. Just one more expense and one more thing to carry on your bike and lose. Instead we have gone to a free app called Life360 and it works pretty good for tracking someone. It requires cell service but just about everywhere has cell service at some point during your ride and cell coverage keeps getting better all the time.

The smartphones keep getting better all the time and the apps more powerful and easy to use.

I guess you have to ask yourself what is the level of risk you are willing to take? When Garmins first came out the old school people said you still needed maps and a compass and they never had any sort of tracking device. On courses like the AZT, Colorado Trail and Tour Divide you really have to be pretty stupid to get yourself so far off course as to put your life in danger and most likely if you are in that situation your smartphone will still likely be working so your could navigate your way out. I sort of miss the good old days without having to be tethered to a bunch of electronics and social media!

Anyone want to buy some old stock??!!! Garmins and a spot??


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

been reading that iPhones can now track GPS on Airplane mode...does that come with the ios updates, or would I have to buy a new iPhone. I have a 5s that is currently updated.

I also want to download the Gaia app and use that...along with a paper map and compass b/c I am old school and love that kind orienteering


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ACosta said:


> Smithhammer, How do you print your maps? I don't use printed maps because I have never found a solution that is legible.
> 
> I'd love to find out more if you want to open a thread for that.


 I buy mine. Checked out delorme atlases? Topo maps? Area trail/hiking/biking maps. Print out at at a Staples or copier store 11x14?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> been reading that iPhones can now track GPS on Airplane mode...does that come with the ios updates, or would I have to buy a new iPhone. I have a 5s that is currently updated.
> 
> I also want to download the Gaia app and use that...along with a paper map and compass b/c I am old school and love that kind orienteering


My wife has an iPhone 5s and there is no problem using the gps on airplane mode. We just put Gaia on her phone and it works great. we downloaded a map for our local riding area for offline usage. You should probably update your IPhone to the latest operating system too We had to do that to aid in downloading tracks to Gaia.

YouTube is your friend for learning the app. You might also want to check out way of conserving your battery life on your iPhone and pick up a small cache battery for recharging. 20 battery-saving tips for your iPhone 5S


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

richwolf said:


> My two Garmin dedicated GPS units have been sitting in a drawer unused for a long time. I hate their tiny screens and clunky menus. Plus loading in maps and tracks is a pain. Both models can only load in 500 point tracks so I need to go into topofusion and simplify and split.


This.



richwolf said:


> I have gone from Backcounry Navigator pro to Gaia for my smartphone gps app and it is great. Easy to use and very powerful and you can load it any number of free maps for offline use. No need to have a cell signal since the GPS will work in airplane mode. Cache batteries are light and cheap plus more and more people are going to dyno hubs.


And this.



richwolf said:


> I guess you have to ask yourself what is the level of risk you are willing to take? When Garmins first came out the old school people said you still needed maps and a compass and they never had any sort of tracking device. On courses like the AZT, Colorado Trail and Tour Divide you really have to be pretty stupid to get yourself so far off course as to put your life in danger and most likely if you are in that situation your smartphone will still likely be working so your could navigate your way out. I sort of miss the good old days without having to be tethered to a bunch of electronics and social media!


Exactly.



sXeXBMXer said:


> been reading that iPhones can now track GPS on Airplane mode...does that come with the ios updates, or would I have to buy a new iPhone. I have a 5s that is currently updated.


You should be fine with a 5s and current IOS. Apple unlocked the gps/airplane feature a while ago.



ACosta said:


> Smithhammer, How do you print your maps? I don't use printed maps because I have never found a solution that is legible.
> 
> I'd love to find out more if you want to open a thread for that.


I have a high quality printer at work, and you can get h20-proof printer paper at any decent office supply place. There are a variety of places online where you can either download for free, or purchase, topo maps in digital form. The nice thing about that is you can zoom in and crop what you need and not print/carry what you don't. Sites like mytopo.com will also let you do all that online, and then order it from them, if you'd rather go that route.

Another thing I've done is use a good quality scanning app on my phone, take a hi-res picture of a paper map, save it as an image file and then print it out.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> This.
> 
> I have a high quality printer at work, and you can get h20-proof printer paper at any decent office supply place. There are a variety of places online where you can either download for free, or purchase, topo maps in digital form. The nice thing about that is you can zoom in and crop what you need and not print/carry what you don't. Sites like mytopo.com will also let you do all that online, and then order it from them, if you'd rather go that route.
> 
> Another thing I've done is use a good quality scanning app on my phone, take a hi-res picture of a paper map, save it as an image file and then print it out.


Interesting. I'm not best paper navigator out there and I tried printing stuff a couple of times. The results were so tiny I couldn't read the stuff on the paper - even squinting HARD 

I navigated 500 miles across Spain just following yellow arrows and occasionally using my phone to deviate from the main route (well marked way). I had one "sh1t me now" moment when my phone was dead enough to use GPS signal and I had not had a chance to recharge my powerbank the day before. I had a paper map that was useless (not enough detail). A cable guy driving an unpaved "road" happened to save my bacon because he remembered seeing a house that looked like the description I had (I was looking for a village of 5 houses).

I since used the Etrex and I like that I don't have to stress about not enough detail or running out of juice. I'm more of a "urban bikepacker" camping in between cities and a GPS works well for me. I don't see the need for a big screen. I just need legible information if I zoom in a critical points.

I suck at finding out where I am on a map though.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

BTW. I've used OsmAnd app before I knew Gaia GPS existed. The maps actually have a lot of detail. I like it!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

connolm said:


> I have the InReach and have used it to text my wife while in areas with no service.
> 
> Much of the functionality works better when sync'd Bluetooth to a smart phone. Just remember to download the appropriate maps while you have service.
> 
> *I also paid a one-time fee to DeLorme for search and rescue insurance. *Can't recall how much but it was very cheap. Maybe $16?


I pondered opting for that for quite awhile and ultimately decided not to use it -- I wasn't clear if it would pay for costs incurred by calling in local S & R. I noticed the next step up, which includes heli evacuation and maybe life flight, was well over $100. Need to go back and read over all of it again.

Good point about downloading the maps.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is a great article on using a smartphone for navigation: GPS Navigation: Bike Touring or Cycling With A Smartphone - CyclingAbout
He also gives a review on all the different smartphone apps.

In regards to a Search and Rescue plan I know with spot it was around $18 per year. I don't know anything about inreach but I would doubt that you would be charged only a one time fee for lifetime extraction and medical costs. Here is a link I found with prices for inreach: https://explore.garmin.com/en-US/inreach/#subscriptions

At this point unless garmin ups their game significantly I don't see how they are going to be able to compete with smartphones for all in one devices. I understand the communications to a satellite that a phone cannot give like spot or inreach at this point but I am sure that will change. Even then as cell coverage gets better and better apps like life 360 will also put a lot of pressure on spot and inreach.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

@richwolf and ACosta...thanks for the info!!!. Gonna download and play with the app tonight a bit.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I use an eTrex30 for bikepacking and backcountry day rides. I have found the mounts are very stable and the unit is robust. I have topo maps on the unit so I can get a contour profile of the area and some local roads. Love the battery life and that fact t uses double A. I mostly run it on rechargeable double A, but I can always put disposable ones in there too if need to. Planning to do Arizona Trail 300 this year and I will just buy batteries if I run low. pretty east. Even so I bet with 2 sets I will be fine. 1 in fresh in unit and 2 spares should get me through 4 days. If I get worried... Circle K here I come. 

The garmin is also robust to water too. I got caught in major storm on a ride and despite all the rain the eTrex never had any issues. I also bring an iPhone for back up reasons, but that stays in my pack. I use an old style wheel sensor bike computer for speed and distance.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I've only used a dedicated GPS device once. I got a loaner, took it on a trip, and found it was generally less functional than my phone. But my phone, while much more versatile, is harder to keep charged. I tend to plan out my routes, and sometimes even write out the turns on paper so I don't have to refer to my phone too much. But lately I've just been trying to beef up my electricity supply. I have two cache batteries, a solar panel, and a generator hub. I've found that my phone, when connected to an inconsistent power source, can actually run down more quickly because the screen pops on every time the voltage drops below a certain level and again when the voltage raises above that level. I find that screen time, even more than GPS, has the most effect on battery life. As a result, I try to use the solar and hub to charge the batteries, and the batteries to charge the phone.

Things to make the phone last longer:
Download maps ahead of time.
Use the phone to spot-check location/next turn, rather than relying on it for turn-by-turn.
If I do want turn-by-turn, turn the screen off, let the navigation app run in the background, and let it give me audio cues rather than on-screen cues. 
Put the phone in airplane mode, especially in areas of spotty coverage. You can leave the GPS on if you need it, but having the phone constantly searching for a cell tower is another battery killer.

I also like capturing the GPS data of my routes when possible. If I'm confident about my ability to keep the phone charged, I'll let it capture and save my track. I use Gaia for that. Sometimes I take my iPad Mini along. It's much better for map reading and has other uses, but it's one more device to keep charged and keep track of. Still, it has a bigger battery than my phone, and I've found that I if I just toss it into a bag with the GPS tracker recording (MotionX GPS is what I use on iOS), it will keep going for a while without significant battery drain.

I also try to keep a paper map handy. I don't use it, though, unless I have to. The last trip where I made a real effort, no one had paper maps where I stopped. Finally found a county map towards the end of the day. Twenty minutes later I was in another county. I still think they're a good idea, but they are strictly a back-up for me. I've spent too many hours biking too far off track while looking for an intersection that matched the map. So much easier to look for that blue dot.


----------

